# Poudriere, ezjail and pkg install



## trumee (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello,

I updated the ezjail from 10.3 to 11.0, and compiled the packages using poudriere. If i go into a jail to update it i get 

```
# pkg update
pkg: Warning: Major OS version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Updating myrepo repository catalogue...
myrepo repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
```

However, pkg-static install -f pkg doesnt work

```
# pkg-static install -f pkg
pkg-static: Warning: Major OS version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Updating myrepo repository catalogue...
myrepo repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        pkg-1.9.1

Number of packages to be reinstalled: 1

2 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
pkg-static: archive_read_open_filename(//usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/102x64-default/All/pkg-1.9.1.txz): Failed to open '//usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/102x64-default/All/pkg-1.9.1.txz'
```

There is no pkg-1.9.1 file anymore as it has been updated to 1.9.3.

```
# ls /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/102x64-default/All/pkg-1.9.*
/usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/102x64-default/All/pkg-1.9.3.txz
```

How can i fix this?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2016)

Try this first: `pkg-static update -f`


----------



## kpa (Nov 8, 2016)

If that fails you can try `/usr/sbin/pkg bootstrap -f`.


----------



## trumee (Nov 8, 2016)

Here is what i am getting


```
#/usr/sbin/pkg bootstrap -f
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y
Bootstrapping pkg from file:///usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/102x64-default, please wait...
Verifying signature with public key /usr/local/etc/ssl/certs/pkg.cert... done
pkg-static: Warning: Major OS version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Installing pkg-1.9.3...
pkg-static: wrong architecture: FreeBSD:10:amd64 instead of FreeBSD:11:amd64
package pkg is already installed, forced install
Extracting pkg-1.9.3: 100%

#pkg-static install -f pkg
pkg-static: Warning: Major OS version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Updating myrepo repository catalogue...
myrepo repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Updating database digests format: 100%
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be DOWNGRADED:
        pkg: 1.9.3 -> 1.9.1

Number of packages to be downgraded: 1

2 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
pkg-static: archive_read_open_filename(//usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/102x64-default/All/pkg-1.9.1.txz): Failed to open '//usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/102x64-default/All/pkg-1.9.1.txz'

#pkg-static update -f
pkg-static: Warning: Major OS version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Updating myrepo repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    820 B   0.8kB/s    00:01  
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%  110 KiB 112.2kB/s    00:01  
Processing entries:   0%
pkg-static: wrong architecture: freebsd:10:x86:64 instead of FreeBSD:11:amd64
pkg-static: repository myrepo contains packages with wrong ABI: freebsd:10:x86:64
Processing entries: 100%
Unable to update repository myrepo
```

Any further thoughts?


----------



## kpa (Nov 9, 2016)

It looks like you already succeeded with `pkg bootstrap -f` but then decided to run both commands which is not what you want. Use some thinking of your own as well and don't take everything we say so literally that you have to run every single command without checking the results in between.


----------



## trumee (Nov 9, 2016)

yes, i had used pkg bootstrap -f before i read the responses here. Is there any way forrward? Can i make a list of packages, wipe out the pkg database and re-install the packages?


----------



## kpa (Nov 9, 2016)

You need to create a new jail for FreeBSD 11 and then rebuild all of your packages for FreeBSD 11 using that jail. Then you also need to adjust the pkg configuration to use the new packages instead of the old 10.2 ones.


----------

